# Moe Is Now a JH!!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

woohoo!! 
I got reports on that stellar boy's doing so well,
glad you were able to finally run him.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job! A no cheating junior dog is excellent!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a great accomplishment for you and your pup! Especially, since he has had some issues that slowed down his development. Take your time getting him ready for SH, as you know running blinds is challenging to teach. But, once he learns, he will be a fully trained field retriever! MH gets harder, but nothing new to learn, just variations and tests what he has already learned...you are off and running! Good Luck


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> woohoo!!
> I got reports on that stellar boy's doing so well,
> glad you were able to finally run him.


Thanks Robin! I've got another little boy that everyone is watching. I'm hoping he is as good as we all think he may be. Things around here are busy!

I love seeing Cosmo. He is such a handsome and fun boy. The first time I saw him I pulled my program out to see what his breeding was. I should have known!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> Good job! A no cheating junior dog is excellent!


Thank you! The hours we've spent on cheating drills ....


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> What a great accomplishment for you and your pup! Especially, since he has had some issues that slowed down his development. Take your time getting him ready for SH, as you know running blinds is challenging to teach. But, once he learns, he will be a fully trained field retriever! MH gets harder, but nothing new to learn, just variations and tests what he has already learned...you are off and running! Good Luck


Thank you!

We've had a couple people tell us he's ready for SH but we really feel like there's no point in rushing it. We could get lucky but that just isn't how I like to do it. I've seen one SH test I think he would have passed and one with a really difficult channel blind that I know he would have failed. We still have to learn a few things. He needs more work before we can confidently enter. It's been a hard year for big training days with all the COVID issues. We are really just planning on training through the winter here and then entering in the Spring.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

congrats!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

So is Moe already sitting to whistle and handling? If he is you really are in good shape with him as far as training.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Good job, keep it going (at the best pace for Moe).


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! You have both overcome so much, so glad he's able to do what he loves!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> So is Moe already sitting to whistle and handling? If he is you really are in good shape with him as far as training.


Yes, he whistle sits and handles. He can do doubles and blinds. First diversion work today and it went well. He’s a really fast runner and luckily a great marker. We need to get the handling perfected. He takes off like a jet plane and needs to stop just as fast for handling so we don’t get off line. He runs drills like a dream but the energy level is so different during a test or with real birds I just want to make sure we have it nailed down.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats! Remember you aren’t on a time frame. Have fun!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Yes, he whistle sits and handles. He can do doubles and blinds. First diversion work today and it went well. He’s a really fast runner and luckily a great marker. We need to get the handling perfected. He takes off like a jet plane and needs to stop just as fast for handling so we don’t get off line. He runs drills like a dream but the energy level is so different during a test or with real birds I just want to make sure we have it nailed down.


Sounds like he has lots of 'style' running like the wind! Judges and trainers love to watch these dogs work...Good Luck moving on to SH!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations! What a roller coaster ride you have been on with him.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

cwag said:


> Congratulations! What a roller coaster ride you have been on with him.


Amen to that! He’s worth it though. Sometimes these days I can forget the worst of it. Then he trips or jumps really high and I catch myself holding my breath. All vets promise he’s as sound as they get but I still watch every move. He is so much happier and more confident now though. He needed a job!


----------

